# 

## nowmich

Witam serdecznie, 


Jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum i mam nadziej  że dobrze go zamieściłem i że pomożecie mi w mojej kwesti a mianowicie chodzi mi o koszt robocizny  za remont dachu jaki otrzymałem od wykonawcy. Czy ta kwota jest adekwatna do zakresu prac ? Czy jest to mało czy dużo? Nie jestem oblatany w tym temacie ale po tak oglonym rozezaniu sie  na forum to wydaje mi sie ze jest to troche duzo.  
Dokładny koszt to 35000  zł za dach 150 m2  a zakres prac objemuje : 
-  demontaż starego dachu, dwuspadowego , pokrytego dachówką ,  
- wykonanie prac murarskich : wyprowadzenie 2 kaferków, dostosowanie scian zewnetrznych do wysokości scianki kolankowej 1, m, zabudowa balkonu i wykonanie dachu dwuspadowego (25m2)  pod pomieszczenie użytkowe: łazienkę  2m x 6m , 
- ocieplenie nadbudowy 64 m2 
- wykonanie wszystkich prac dekarskich (dachówka ceramiczna, wykonanie rynien i rur spustowych, montaż okien: 2 dachowe, 4 pionowe, komin ) , 

Dziekuję za wszelkie oceny 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## G*anbu

Witam

Myślę że to przyzwoita cena za taki zakres prac

----------


## Jan P.

Też myślę, że cena niewygórowana. Jan.

----------


## T-ownik

Jeżeli kosztorys jest zamknięty to tak, aczkolwiek trochę zależy od materiałów z jakich będą korzystać bo tak na prawdę to cenę można zarówno dźwignąć jak i obniżyć spokojnie 10-15% w zależności od jakości materiałów, natomiast ogólnie robocizna w przyzwoitej cenie.

----------


## figa112

Mam pytanie właśnie dziś dostałam kosztorys od ruuki i prawde mówiąc cena mnie zabiła.Dach kopertowy 140 m krycie blachodachówką i lukarna obłożenie komina klinkierem demontaż starej dachówki montaż rynien cena robocizny 16 tyś.Wrocław.Jak to oceniacie?

----------


## brylekpl

> Mam pytanie właśnie dziś dostałam kosztorys od ruuki i prawde mówiąc cena mnie zabiła.Dach kopertowy 140 m krycie blachodachówką i lukarna obłożenie komina klinkierem demontaż starej dachówki montaż rynien cena robocizny 16 tyś.Wrocław.Jak to oceniacie?


cena z amterialem czy bez? jezeli bez to szalenstwo cenowe. jak z materialem (blacha) to tez nie najtaniej...

----------


## figa112

Sama robocizna prosty w montażu dach niestety cena mnie zabiła i nie wiem co teraz robić bo całość wyszła 23 tyś.Czytałam ostatni numer specjalny muratora i mam pytanie do redakcji skąd wzięli te wyliczenia bo jak je przedstawiłam fachowcowi to mnie wyśmiał.

----------


## brylekpl

> Sama robocizna prosty w montażu dach niestety cena mnie zabiła i nie wiem co teraz robić bo całość wyszła 23 tyś.Czytałam ostatni numer specjalny muratora i mam pytanie do redakcji skąd wzięli te wyliczenia bo jak je przedstawiłam fachowcowi to mnie wyśmiał.


sorry robocizna wychodzi 115/m2 najprostrzego pokrycia, jakies kompletne nieporozumienie. ja za zrobienie wiezby, krycie dachowka karpiowka skomplikowanego dachu o pow 380m placilem 85pln/m2, wiec 115 za dach BEZ wiezby to chyba sie komus w glowie posralo. powedz aby sie zimnej wody napil...

----------


## figa112

W ruuki powiedzieli że jeżeli ktoś bierze 50 zeta za metr robocizny to nie fachowiec tylko partacz.Ponadto mieli oddzwonić czy dekarz coś zjedzie z ceny i cisza więc pokazali gdzie tak naprawdę mają potencjalnych klientów może nie bogaczy ale jednak.

----------


## winiu1

A demontaż starego pokrycia,(ewentualna utylizacja),zerwanie starych łat, wyprostowanie połaci (na starych więźbach nieuniknione), zabezpieczenie budynku przed ewentualnym zalaniem, wysokość do rynny, i wiele innych. Mają być wykonane ku chwale Ojczyzny.

----------


## Monsiu

ja dostałam następującą wycenę za dach:
1. dwuspadowy, z małym daszkiem nad gankiem,posty,bez lukarn itp.
2. pow. całkowita ok. 200 m2
3. pokrycie dachówką cementową

robocizna - więźba+pokrycie z obróbkami blacharskimi (folia, łaty,kontrłaty) - 10 tyś. zł
dodatkowo - demontaż istniejącego dachu - 3500

to chyba dobra oferta....wychodzi 50 zł/m2 - robocizna.Chociaż dość tanio,jak na okolice W-wy.

dla porównania - oferta na wiązary dachowe (z materiałem,montażem, transportem itp.) jaką otrzymałam niedawno to 21 600 + VAT....
co myślicie o tej ofercie (na tradycyjną więźbę)?

----------


## Monsiu

> Witam serdecznie, 
> 
> 
> Jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum i mam nadziej  że dobrze go zamieściłem i że pomożecie mi w mojej kwesti a mianowicie chodzi mi o koszt robocizny  za remont dachu jaki otrzymałem od wykonawcy. Czy ta kwota jest adekwatna do zakresu prac ? Czy jest to mało czy dużo? Nie jestem oblatany w tym temacie ale po tak oglonym rozezaniu sie  na forum to wydaje mi sie ze jest to troche duzo.  
> Dokładny koszt to 35000  zł za dach 150 m2  a zakres prac objemuje : 
> -  demontaż starego dachu, dwuspadowego , pokrytego dachówką ,  
> - wykonanie prac murarskich : wyprowadzenie 2 kaferków, dostosowanie scian zewnetrznych do wysokości scianki kolankowej 1, m, zabudowa balkonu i wykonanie dachu dwuspadowego (25m2)  pod pomieszczenie użytkowe: łazienkę  2m x 6m , 
> - ocieplenie nadbudowy 64 m2 
> - wykonanie wszystkich prac dekarskich (dachówka ceramiczna, wykonanie rynien i rur spustowych, montaż okien: 2 dachowe, 4 pionowe, komin ) , 
> ...


wg mnie to dużo

ja dostałam ofertę na porównywalny zakres prac:
-demontaż istniejącego dachu 4-spadowego (z odzyskaniem dachówki,rynien) - 3500
-montaż dachu dwuspadowego 200 m2 (więźba,pokrycie,obróbki,folia itp.) - 10 000
-ściany szczytowe - 1000 zł
-wymurowanie ok. 60 m2 ścian nośnych+20 m2 ścian działowych+ocieplenie fundamentów (18 mb) +wylewka 40 m2+ wieniec 50 mb - 5000 zł

całkowity koszt robocizny wynióśłby ok. 20 tyś. zł (bez murowania kominów,montażu okien dachowych,stropu drewnaniego o pow. ok. 50 m2 - koszt tego około 5 tyś. zł), czyli całość około 25 tyś.

Twoja wycena jest o 10 tyś. wyższa, wg mnie to spora różnica.
Ale niech fachowcy to ocenią :smile: 

miałam kilka ofert i ta ww jest najtańsza,ale najtańsza nie zawsze znaczy najlepsza :smile: 
wybrałam ofertę o ok. 1000 zł wyższą i teraz żałuję - po wymurowaniu ścian facet się zawinął, a to co wymurował-schrzanił :sad: 

na szczęśćie nie zdążył dojść do dachu.... :smile:

----------


## brylekpl

> W ruuki powiedzieli że jeżeli ktoś bierze 50 zeta za metr robocizny to nie fachowiec tylko partacz.Ponadto mieli oddzwonić czy dekarz coś zjedzie z ceny i cisza więc pokazali gdzie tak naprawdę mają potencjalnych klientów może nie bogaczy ale jednak.


pewnei go doskonale znaja skora takie opnie wydaja. Panowie zapomnieli ze obecmnie jest rynek zlececniodawcy a nie wykonawcy jak to mialo mijsce 5 lat temu. ja bym sobie na twoim miejscu ta firma głowy nie zawracał

----------


## figa112

Muszę wnieść poprawkę nie 23 tyś tylko 25.Nie pisałam tego posta dlatego że uważam że coś ma być wykonane ku chwale ojczyzny tak jak napisał winiu ale dlatego że jako laik opierałam się na cenach z netu a głównym moim źródłem informacji jest murator.Dla tych co się obruszają polecam ostatni numer muratora wydanie specjalne o dachach.A z firmą dałam spokój w poniedziałek jadę do budmatu po wstępnych rozmowach od nich dekarz wężmie duuużo mniej i też ma certyfikat.

----------


## Jan P.

Jak macie wykonawcę za 50 zł m2 to weźcie  obowiązkowo dobrego i niezależnego kierownika budowy. Jan.

----------


## figa112

Ja wymieniam tylko pokrycie bo więzba jak to określił dekarz jest bardzo solidna po co mi kierownik budowy?To pytanie do Mis*n.

----------


## paroofka

50 zł za m2? Taaanio! Czyli za robociznę na całym dachu jakieś 6-7 tysięcy... To chyba ceny obowiązujące poza dużymi miastami?  :wink:

----------


## Jan P.

Żebyś nie musiał mnie wzywać na poprawki  :roll eyes:  Jan.

----------


## Monsiu

> 50 zł za m2? Taaanio! Czyli za robociznę na całym dachu jakieś 6-7 tysięcy... To chyba ceny obowiązujące poza dużymi miastami?


tak, w sumie poza dużym miastem. 20 km od W-wy.

----------


## Monsiu

> Żebyś nie musiał mnie wzywać na poprawki  Jan.


Jestem z Pana okolic,dostałam ofertę na robociznę (vide moje posty wyżej) za dach ok. 200m2- 50 zł/m2 (więźba,pokrycie,obróbki itp.),dachówka cementowa, prosty 2-spadowy.
Czy wg Pana ta cena jest na tyle podejrzana (niska),że jest duże ryzyko błedów itp?
Zależy mi na dobrej jakości wykonania, może jakiś kontakt do Pana na priv?

----------


## H i W

I wszystko Fajnie, super
Jakoś nikt nie mówi o fakturach i podatkach?
Sami fachowcy i super przeliczenia wyssane z palca?
Kosztorys oparty o KNR i inne katalogi robót TO BE?
To jest WASZ dach i Wasze pieniądze, Wasz materiał, a tylko robocizna dekarza...
Zadajmy sobie pytanie czy Wasz materiał i dach zostanie dobrze potraktowany przez Fachowca któremu się śpieszy z przyczyn finansowych
i nie porównujcie ofert fuchmajstrów z osobami prowadzącymi działalność.
Życzę przemyślanych wydatków, roztropności i spójnej logiki w postępowaniu.
Dach:
Jakość - materiały - opinia - wykonawstwo - Święty spokój na lata
Dziwi Mnie podejście co niektórych Osób
za cenę malucha chcą kupić merca
Szanujcie Się Drodzy inwestorzy - zaoszczędzcie swoich nerwów
I przestańcie zatrudniać tanich psełdo - fachowców za kieliszek chleba
50 zł to kpina i obraza dla DEKARZA 
sorry robocizna wychodzi 115/m2 najprostrzego pokrycia, jakies kompletne nieporozumienie. ja za zrobienie wiezby, krycie dachowka karpiowka skomplikowanego dachu o pow 380m placilem 85pln/m2, wiec 115 za dach BEZ wiezby to chyba sie komus w glowie posralo. powedz aby sie zimnej wody napil...
I to wszystko z fakturą i legalnie - to ile zostało Fachowcowi na życie?
I od takich farmazonów MIE MDLI
Pozdrawiam
I jak najdalej od fachowców poniżej kosztów.

----------


## brylekpl

> I wszystko Fajnie, super
> Jakoś nikt nie mówi o fakturach i podatkach?
> Sami fachowcy i super przeliczenia wyssane z palca?
> Kosztorys oparty o KNR i inne katalogi robót TO BE?
> To jest WASZ dach i Wasze pieniądze, Wasz materiał, a tylko robocizna dekarza...
> Zadajmy sobie pytanie czy Wasz materiał i dach zostanie dobrze potraktowany przez Fachowca któremu się śpieszy z przyczyn finansowych
> i nie porównujcie ofert fuchmajstrów z osobami prowadzącymi działalność.
> Życzę przemyślanych wydatków, roztropności i spójnej logiki w postępowaniu.
> Dach:
> ...


Moze ciebie mdli, mnie nie mdlilo a w portfelu zostalo, jezeli ktos byl gotow zrobic za te cene to czmu nie? cena 85 top cena netto. Ile fachowcowi zostalo to juz jest jego a nie moj klpot, skoro sie zgodzil, to znaczy ze mu zostalo.
Mnie mdli na mysl o "fachowcach" ktorzy mysla ze sa tak dobrzy i nizastapieni ze biora stawki godzinne po 60pln, a jak ktos tanszy to be

----------


## figa112

Popieram mój fachowiec weżmie połowe tego co spec z ruuki .Pan jest polecany praktycznie przez każdego kto robił dach w grupie wrocławskiej czy ktoś w związku z tym że pan bierze  dużo mniej miałby odwagę nazwać go partaczem?A do wszystkich fachowców których mdli na niskie stawki innych radzę pisać do muratora bo dopiero u nich to są niskie stawki za robociznę.Ciekawe skąd brali wyliczenia?

----------


## wojtek592

1m2 układanie dachówki to cena jest 60-70zł z więżbą, karpiówka droższa, za 1m2 dachu z blachy to jest cena 35-45 max z rynnami

----------


## figa112

Wojtku592 i Twoje stawki są zbliżone do tego co mi oferowali za dach we wrocku może troszkę wzwyż ale niewiele.Po nagonce fachowców z ,,wyższej półki" miałam obawy że to za mało ale 70 zł wezmie spec sprawdzony i polecany więc myślę że to będzie ok.

----------


## lujski

kurde a u mnie zawolali 36 tys. za caly dach - podstawa domu 9x10(dokladnie nie wiem jaka powierzchnia dachu) - dach dwuspadowy z jednym oknem w dachu .. czy to nie za duzo ... ??

----------


## misiek80

U mnie wygląda to tak. 
Dach dwuspadowy o pow. 200 m2 (bez udziwnień), cztery okna dachowe, jeden wyłaz dachowy, stalowe rynny. Budowa na śląsku.
Koszty: 
a) więźba 7,5-8,5 tys.zł (mam oferty z 3 okolicznych tartaków), 
b) dachówka ceramiczna roben monza plus antracyt angoba 11 tys zł, dachówka betonowa brass celtycka lumino grafit, albo IBF podwójne S antracyt o 3-4 tys. taniej, 
c) akcesoria dachowe razem z oknami dachowymi, orynnowaniem itp. 12 tys.
d) robocizna (położenie więźby, dachówki, montaż okien dachowych, rynien itp - bez wykonania podbitki) to 13 tys. zł.
RAZEM koszt wykonania dachu to około 40-45 tys zł w zależności od wyboru dachówki.
Co myślicie o moich kosztach za robociznę?

----------


## marcopolo61

Witam 
Proszę o wysłanie mi numeru telefonu tej grupy dekarskiej co u Was robiła dach ( 50 zł za metr )
Pozdrawiam
[email protected]

----------

